# Was there a problem with this website?



## Heat (Apr 9, 2005)

At 6:30 am Eastern Standard time i couldnt get into Discuss Cooking, I could get into all other sites except this one! Including Chef2Chef! But, i couldnt get in that way either. I kept trying until i finally got in at 11:30 ish. And there was only 3 people here. And, theres always lots more by then? I was going nuts! Did anyone else have this problem? ???


----------



## middie (Apr 9, 2005)

heat i had that problem too. there were certain sites i could get into and other onesi couldn't get into.


----------



## luvs (Apr 9, 2005)

me, too, but my brother's a computer ****ed genious so when i called him in and he said it was probably just the mods fixing something on the site i put my middle fingers down and ceased to swear, lol. just jokin, but my brother IS a genious! his IQ is even higher than mine is, the jerk!


----------



## sarah (Apr 9, 2005)

couldnt get in either,dont worry about it heat,it happens sometimes,when it does,just wait and try after a little while....


----------



## Heat (Apr 9, 2005)

*Great im not crazy!! Yay!!*

Gosh, i really thought it was me there for awhile. Thanks yall for responding!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 10, 2005)

If you can get into another website, your computer isn't broken!

Sometimes a site will not be available because (a) the server is down for some reason, or (b) the website is down for some reason like maintenance, upgrading, etc.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 10, 2005)

What mike said. I had the same problem around 9am (boston) and figured the site was just temporarily down. When that happens dont wory, it's rarely longer than a few hours.


----------



## Heat (Apr 10, 2005)

*I had the same problem today!!*

Its crazy! Cause i love to be in DC early in AM!! It took over 4 hours to get in today. 5 yesterday.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 10, 2005)

I too, just got in DC (Web server Problems?) (380 more 5 Star Votes, away from *HALL OF FAME!!!  *Atomic Jed!


----------



## Heat (Apr 10, 2005)

*Thanks Atomic Jed!*

Thanks for the updates!   I'm hoping i can get in  DC early tomorrow! hahaha!  Can anyone heaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr me?  
Just in case someones watching and listening that has power to "Give me DC in Am" !!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 12, 2005)

Had no clue why it was happening - knew it was NOT my own computer - waited and waited... then had to leave on a trip... glad to be back, nearly flooded the place in the last little while... sorry folks!


----------

